# Wingmaster



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Wingmaster, I saw the pics in Dakota Country magazine on the walleyes....saw the Nodak shirt too. :thumb: Looking stylin' 8)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I caught that too, but I wasn't sure who it was on here.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

You mean this one............???










haha yeah i saw that too and was gonna mention something but i forgot :beer:


----------

